# Angeln auf Fehmarn im Mai 2019



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Mai 2019)

Ein paar Impressionen von unserer Woche auf Fehmarn...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. Mai 2019)

Montag fahre ich mit nem Kumpel hoch nach Rosenfelde (leider noch ohne Boot), erst Campingwagen betüddeln, abends dann ans Wasser und am Dienstag nach Fehmarn zwischen Marienleuchte und Staberhuk


----------



## Fr33 (23. Mai 2019)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.... irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass ab Juni auch mit Markelen in der Ostsee zu rechnen ist. Da hätte ich gerne mal ein paar Infos darüber


----------



## carphunter08 (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
in welcher Größenordnung die Makrelen in die Ostsee ziehen, kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Das sie dies tun, bestätige ich dir jedoch. Ich war im Sommer 2017 von Laboe aus mit dem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee. Auf Heringspaternoster haben wir ein paar Makrelen im Mittelwasser gefangen. Sie waren aber nie lange an einem Ort, bzw. die Schwärme zu klein und schnell wieder weg.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Juni ist unterschiedlich,da abhängig von der Wassertemperatur- und in diesem Jahr hängen wir ein wenig hinterher. Grundsätzlich ist die Makrele im Sommer auch in der Ostsee zu fangen, jedoch muss man die Schwärme finden.

Ich hänge dafür in der Regel eine tote Rute über Bord und finde dann zufällig die Schwärme, wobei ich das jetzt ein paar Jahre nicht mehr probiert habe. Im Juli/ August ist bei uns vor Fehmarn aber eigentlich immer Makrele möglich.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Info - na dann rechnen wir mal weniger mit den Mini Thuns 

Wie schauts aktuell oben aus? Sonntag geht's los.... mal gespannt....Wetter wird gemischt. So ein Luxus Wetter wie letzten Mai erwarten wir auch nicht mehr


----------



## Cake1905 (3. Juni 2019)

Moin Leute, 
für mich geht es am 09.06. mit der Silverland raus. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht kurz mitteilen wie es aktuell läuft und vor allem wie es mit den Seelachsen aussieht. Ködertipps?

Gruß 
Cake


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juni 2019)

Sind gestern nach einer knappen Woche Fehmarn wieder zu Hause aufgeschlagen. War hartes Brot dieses Jahr. Viele Angler sind erst gar nicht auf Dorsch raus sondern waren im Sund und haben auf Platte geangelt. Wir sind die 12 km mit 15PS zum Huk getuckert und haben dort unser bestes gegeben.... größter Dorsch war ein 62er von mir. Dann noch ein paar 50er und ein paar kleinere. Aber def. viel viel weniger kleinere als letztes Jahr. 

Im Gespräch mit den Fischern wurde schnell klar, dass wir da noch ganz gut dabei waren. Die Fahren sehr weit raus um überhaupt was in den Netzen zu haben.....Hat zwar wieder mal Spaß gemacht und war ne Abwechslung wert - aber nxt Jahr setzte ich mal aus....​


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juni 2019)

Hi, ich war Ostern da und habe gut gefangen. Baglimit plus einen Seelachs. Die Fische waren alle um die 50 - 60cm. Der Seelachs war um die 50 cm und biss auf einen klassischen Pilker in rot/schwarz. Gezielt würde ich nicht auf Seelachs gehen, aber als Beifang sind sie gern gesehen.


----------



## Mittelhesse (6. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre kommenden Samstag nach Fehmarn. Wie ist die Lage ? 
Gruß aus Mittelhessen.


----------



## Paintpower (8. Juli 2019)

Ich war Letztes wochenende oben habe bei der brücke gut dorsch und platten gefangen


----------



## ihle76 (14. August 2019)

Paintpower schrieb:


> Ich war Letztes wochenende oben habe bei der brücke gut dorsch und platten gefangen



Hallo,was heist denn bei der Brücke? Vom Land aus ,gehe ich mal aus? Ich bin Im Januar dort in der Nähe.(Zollhaus Strukkamp) Wo macht Brandungsangeln dann Sinn und wo geht vielleicht Mefo?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (15. August 2019)

ihle76 schrieb:


> Hallo,was heist denn bei der Brücke? Vom Land aus ,gehe ich mal aus? Ich bin Im Januar dort in der Nähe.(Zollhaus Strukkamp) Wo macht Brandungsangeln dann Sinn und wo geht vielleicht Mefo?



Das ist der mir bekannte Brückenspot, ist auch immer ne Menge los und Drift kann heftig sein!
https://www.google.de/maps/place/54...0x0!7e2!8m2!3d54.4021127!4d11.1215357!5m1!1e1

Ein gutes MeFo Revier soll rund um Staberhuk sein. Parken beim Leuchtturm und dann die Küste nach Süden abfischen. Ob es derzeit läuft, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Paintpower (15. August 2019)

ihle76 schrieb:


> Hallo,was heist denn bei der Brücke? Vom Land aus ,gehe ich mal aus? Ich bin Im Januar dort in der Nähe.(Zollhaus Strukkamp) Wo macht Brandungsangeln dann Sinn und wo geht vielleicht Mefo?



moin Ihle 76 Wir waren mit den Boot unterwegs. beim leuchtturm strukkamphuk ist kurz vor der Fahrrinne eine 13-15m Stelle


----------

